# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  ΤΙΚΕΡΑΚΙ

## ninina

ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!!ΠΩΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΩ ΤΟΝ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΣΤΟ ΤΙΚΕΡΑΚΙ?

----------


## bouliana

κάνε κλικ πάνω του κετέβα κάτω τη σελίδα και εκεί που λέει weight και έχει τετραγωνάκια άλλα΄ξε το now.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ας με βοηθησει καποιος!Απελπιστηκα!  :Frown: 
Απο χθες προσπαθω να βρω πως να φτιαξω τικερακι. Help!!!  :Frown:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Έκανα copy το δικό σου!για να δούμε..

----------


## onelifeonechance

τώρα;;;

----------


## onelifeonechance

αα ωραίο!! ηθελα να λεει και αρχικο βαρος και τελικο ομως! δεν πειραζει..

----------


## onelifeonechance

εντάξει τα κατάφερα, καλό ειναι κ το δικό μου!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ναι βρε το κατάλαβα!!:grin:

----------


## doram

για να δούμε

----------


## doram

ωραία, το έφτιαξα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς αλλάζουν τα κιλά (ελπίζω να μου...χρειαστεί αυτή η γνώση, και να χάσω κιλά). Αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε, γιατί πρώτα φορά φτιάχνω τικεράκι

----------


## onelifeonechance

Aλλαξα παλι το τικεράκι μου:smilegrin:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by doram_
> ωραία, το έφτιαξα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς αλλάζουν τα κιλά (ελπίζω να μου...χρειαστεί αυτή η γνώση, και να χάσω κιλά). Αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε, γιατί πρώτα φορά φτιάχνω τικεράκι


θα πας
πινακας ελεγχου
edit profile
στη θεση της υπογραφης θα αλλαζεις μονο το 79
τον υπολοιπο κωδικα δεν τον πειραζεις καθολου

----------


## doram

Σ ευχαριστώ click, ελπίζω όταν έρθει η ώρα να το κάνω!

----------


## Asteroesa

Καλησπέρα! 

Έφτιαξα κι εγω το τικερακι μου! Ας ελπίσουμε ο ήλιος να μετακινηθεί!  :Wink:

----------

